# Hello from NJ



## fireman00 (Jan 13, 2006)

Just found this board, looking forward to talking with y'all.  I've been studying TDK (WTF for 8 years and ITF for 3 years) and LOVE IT!  

Hopefully there are some fellow "old folks" out there that understand the aches and pains the morning after a hard sparring session.  Always looking for better stretching routines, ways to improve aerobic stamina and improve my skills.

The dojang I now attend also teaches both WTF and ITF forms bo, nunchucka, escrima and broad sword - keeps me out of trouble and busy painting over scraps in the basement ceiling.

Take care, Doug


----------



## Gemini (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT, neighbor! There's lots of us "old folks" here.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome and I will agree with gemini we have some young guys here (LOOK AROUNDS) just kidding happy posting.
Terry


----------



## jdinca (Jan 14, 2006)

A fellow Plug? Welcome!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT! artyon:


----------



## green meanie (Jan 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Have fun.


----------



## MJS (Jan 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Fireman!


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Kreth (Jan 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard, even if you are from Jersey...


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## fireman00 (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome - busy time of the year for me know but I hope to be checking in a couple of times a week.

and nice to see a smoke eater out there  

Take care - Doug


----------



## Lisa (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh my!  How did I miss this!  Welcome to MT fireman00.  Hope you enjoy yourself here! :wavey:


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 15, 2006)

What's up, Fireman!?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey there fireman00!  Nice to have you aboard, but I have no idea what you mean by the aches and pains   (not that I'll admit anyway, because I mean really, old...what is that?) :uhyeah: LOL

We have a couple of great TKD guys on our staff, and we'll all be looking forward to your participation!  

MJ


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 15, 2006)

Good to have you with us, Doug.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome Aboard Doug 

~Tess


----------



## Henderson (Jan 16, 2006)

Hola!


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Jan 16, 2006)

fireman00 said:
			
		

> Hopefully there are some fellow "old folks" out there that understand the aches and pains the morning after a hard sparring session. Always looking for better stretching routines, ways to improve aerobic stamina and improve my skills


 
Plenty of us "old folks" here..I do a 2 day seminar and it takes me 2 days to recover..Welcome to MT...


----------



## fireman00 (Jan 16, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> Welcome!


 
hmmm... shoulda mentioned I'm a die hard NY football Giants fan - it should be a good game come Sunday.  Carolina's got an outstanding D.  
Good luck.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

